
Yahoo BOSS service to be shut down - iqonik
Just got this email:<p>At Yahoo, we’re always looking for ways to streamline and simplify products for our customers. With this focus in mind, we will discontinue the BOSS JSON Search API, as well as the BOSS Placefinder API and BOSS Placespotter API, on March 31, 2016.<p>Access to the BOSS APIs will continue until March 31, 2016. Moving forward, customers leveraging the BOSS JSON Search API can instead use YPA, a Javascript Solution that provides algorithmic web results with search ads for publishers who manage their own search engine results pages (SERPs).
======
phaedrix
Announcement:
[https://developer.yahoo.com/boss/search/](https://developer.yahoo.com/boss/search/)

The only other option seems to be Bing Search API. Anyone know of a decent
other alternative?

------
AznHisoka
What does this mean for DDG?

